# Anti Insect for Swimming Pools



## Crab eater (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi - I've bought a floating "Anti Insect" thing for my swimming pool that comes with 3 sealed tablets. I've translated all the info that came with it but nowhere does it tell me how to use it and for how long ! 
If anyone can shed any light on this I'd be most grateful.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2014)

Google the product website and see if there's more info there?


----------



## Crab eater (Sep 13, 2013)

Nothing there !


----------

